

Ask HN: Beginner Pyramid Tutorials - fiesycal

I'm relatively new to learning python and programming in general though I have been learning python for a bit(2 months or so). I was looking around and there doesn't seem to be any newbie friendly materials out there for learning Pyramid. So if anyone has a link to any tutorials or such, I would really appreciate it (preferably free).
======
chrism
This is also a nice one: [http://www.serverzen.net/2010/11/8/getting-started-
with-pyra...](http://www.serverzen.net/2010/11/8/getting-started-with-pyramid-
a-notes-application)

------
cd34
[http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/dev/#tutorial...](http://docs.pylonsproject.org/projects/pyramid/dev/#tutorials)

has a few. Remember that Pyramid is BFG + some Pylons niceties added, so, BFG
Tutorials can sometimes be a good pointer.

IRC, <http://groups.google.com/group/pylons-discuss> are also good resources
for pointers.

------
fiesycal
Thanks for the resources guys.

